# UFC FIGHT



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Did any body watch the fight on saterday night? I missed it.I heard it was alright fight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

'Alright fight'? There were some real good fights. GSP is a machine he dominated Fitch is is a great fighter and proved he can take a punch. Brock L is an animal, with some training/coaching he will be a force in the heavyweight division. Huerta was to sure of himself and got humbled. I thought it was a very good fight card.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats good to hear pro.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Why did you post this in the sports section?


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Why did you post this in the sports section?


Because there is no gutpile any longer - someone decided to do away with it _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Why did you post this in the sports section?


Sorry, contrary to your beliefs, hugging trees is not the only sport out there! :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There you go again, somehow deriving the word 'sport' from this UFC thing.

Last night I enjoyed a wonderful "sport" myself. I've never had so much fun pressure washing my driveway. I like my prospects of being inducted to the pressure washer's hall of fame. I can hardly wait. You should see me in action.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC is awesome sport.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay tree... let's hear why it doesn't belong in the sports section. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's start filming knife fights outside of bars. That would be a cool "sport".  :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Let's start filming knife fights outside of bars. That would be a cool "sport".  :mrgreen:


Could we wager on the outcome ? UFC is a sport- brutal yes but none the less a sport.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Are NASCAR drivers athletes?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Are NASCAR drivers athletes?


No, but they are relatives of trees.  Tony Stewart isn't an athlete, but what he is does indeed start with an "a". :mrgreen: If NASCAR drivers are athletes, does that mean that grandma driving down the road takes mad athletic skills? :?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Carl Edward's has shown some athletic ability, victory lane back flips.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

muley_crazy said:


> Carl Edward's has shown some athletic ability, victory lane back flips.


Is he a UFC guy? Did he have a dirty uncle and a bad childhood too? :mrgreen:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was just checking out the fight card for the fights coming up on Sep 6.
Looks like another awesome fight card card. 
Rich Franklin-Matt Hamill
Chuck Lidell-Rashod Evans

cant wait


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know what it is... but now we watch WEC Wreckage, UFC and whatever else we can get. My wife hated blood and fights and all that... wouldn't even watch boxing with me... and now by the time I get in bed, she's already looking for Versus to see more fights. We'll be watching the ones on the sixth as well... should be a good time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> I was just checking out the fight card for the fights coming up on Sep 6.
> Looks like another awesome fight card card.
> Rich Franklin-Matt Hamill
> Chuck Lidell-Rashod Evans
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEA BABY what a night it going to be. I'm going have to see if my sister going let me get it at her house. HEY TEX are you going to get it ? O yea go ICE MAN. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck.... you're old and need to retire... because......



YOU GOT KNOCKED THE F OUT!!! :lol: 

Awesome fights... and the Chuck fight made my day!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Chuck.... you're old and need to retire... because......
> 
> YOU GOT KNOCKED THE F OUT!!! :lol:
> 
> Awesome fights... and the Chuck fight made my day!!!


Chuck was beating his ass intell that dud got in one good hit. But other then that it was a dang good fight and the other fights where good to. Chuck is still the man.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he's had it proven his last couple times out that he is no longer the man. 8) He's a brawler that ****s that right hand and waits..... if you can't do more than that, you'll get worked, and the guy fighting him proved it only takes one moment of dropping your hands and you're out. Chuck is old, out of shape (there was only one other guy fighting Saturday that was more out of shape than Chuck) and needs to go to training new fighters, working somebody's corner or commentating because he's done in the ring/cage/octagon. He's 38, had a good career and put up some decent fights, held a title and needs to go out with a bit of pride instead of getting repetitively beat down by the up and coming guys who are faster, stronger and more versed in different aspects of the fight. If this guy got lucky on Saturday like everyone seems to think, then Chuck will only be in more trouble against somebody with a really good standup game. He's a beat slow with his punches (he missed a lot on Saturday) and any good fighter will notice that and take advantage of it if Chuck keeps fighting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OK.


----------

